# The Kingdom of God vs. the kingdoms of man



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 3, 2011)

Here's a podcast I listened to yesterday, Mike Horton discussing his recent essay/blogpost: Enlightenment Fundamentalist Slays 80 at Norwegian Summer Camp - White Horse Inn Blog . 

I think its pretty good. http://www.podtrac.com/pts/redirect.mp3/issuesetc.org/podcast/807080211H2S1.mp3


----------

